# anyone see City of Rott???



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

Its a animated flick about a old man walking thru zombie infested streets for a new pair of slippers.

he also slays quite a few zombies on the way...funny flick.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

No, do you have a link for a website or anything? This is my first time hearing of this film.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

here one link where you can view a minute clip of it,

http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2672229?htv=12

click on green watch button up top and enjoy.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Purty Dang Kewl! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah its worth the watch...


----------

